# Anabolic Steroids ? An Introduction



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Testosterone was often referred to as the “male” hormone, because it is responsible for developing some of the male characteristics such as lowering of the voice and hair growth, and because the male body produces much more of it than the female. Testosterone in the male is produced mainly in the testis, a small amount [...]

*Read More...*


----------

